
Tell HN: Chicago Indie Hackers meetup - geekjock
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/indie-hackers-meetup-at-sawada-coffee-tickets-47123105477
======
johnpolacek
Nice. Added it to my Chicago Tech Events calendar
[http://chicagotechevents.com](http://chicagotechevents.com)

~~~
WalterSobchak
Just curious, why don't you enforce HTTPS yet?

------
monksy
Feedback:

I think you should use an event site to manage this. Eventbrite is good for
one-off events that require money. If you want people to come back they have
to have a way to be notified about it.

~~~
geekjock
Thanks for the suggestion. This is the first event I've organized so haven't
thought about continuity yet.

~~~
monksy
With these kinds of things. You have to start now.

~~~
geekjock
I have all the attendees emails – can't I email them after the event to
add/invite them to a group for this purpose?

